# Melbourne Zoo id?



## Rlpreston (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all, 

My 4 year old princess found her first ever 'wild' reptile in a toilet block at Melbourne zoo! 

She was chuffed but this was quickly replaced with disappointment in me when I could offer no identification other than 'Melbourne zoo toilet lizard'. 

He was about 6-7 cm nose to tail tip. Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## Bushman (Sep 8, 2013)

Marbled Gecko (_Christinus marmoratus_)


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 8, 2013)

Bushman said:


> Marbled Gecko (_Christinus marmoratus_)



Thanks so much! I couldn't id a lizard if my life depended on it :/
She's insisting on one as a pet now


----------



## Reptiles101 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep it's definitely a Marble gecko (Christinus Marmoratus). These guys were my first ever lizard, there so cool!


----------

